

MIT network attacks post-mortem - lwf
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/isat-addresses-concerns-about-mits-network.html

======
denzil_correa
The most interesting bit for me in this article

    
    
        MIT’s open network is essential to collaboration in 
        teaching and learning at the Institute, Fitzgerald says. 
        “IS&T is working to identify and address other 
        vulnerabilities that present a risk to the campus 
        network and key services — although the nature of these 
        complex systems makes it difficult to eliminate risk 
        completely,” she says. “Community members should be 
        assured that particular attention is being paid to 
        minimizing risks and outages in the future.”
    

In my books, this is a trade off - if you want to keep your networks open, you
will invite some trouble.

------
codewiz
The article does not mention that the Anonymous had defaced MIT's main website
immediately before the Jan 13 MITnet outage:
<http://tech.mit.edu/V132/N61/anonymous.html>

------
csears
If their domain was hijacked and repointed to rouge nameservers, I would have
expected the attackers to redirect mail (MX records) in addition to web
traffic. But this article didn't mention anything about email being
potentially intercepted by hackers. Did I miss something?

------
Archio
Can someone explain to me why every little news tidbit relating to MIT has to
be on the HN front page 24/7? My goodness, it's like this is the MIT fan club.

Why is this being posted here? It's a notice from MIT to the MIT community
about network problems they have been having. I attend Rensselaer Polytechnic
Institute, should I post every little announcement from their news feed on HN?
I'm so sick of this mindless worshiping of a school just because it is a great
university.

There are plenty of other higher-education institutions that offer excellent
programs. Yet somehow "MIT", "Stanford", "Carnegie Mellon", etc are the only
names people want to hear of engineering universities, all other institutions
are just "schools".

~~~
rhizome
_I attend Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute, should I post every little
announcement from their news feed on HN?_

No, but if you're looking for something to post, how about how RPI is
basically a CIA farm school and what it's like to experience that as a
student? HN'ers might be interested to read something like that.

~~~
Archio
What? I don't follow.

~~~
rhizome
If you're in a STEM major, just wait until your senior year or so.

